# Brazil Returns From The Bizarro Dimension



## Billy_Kinetta

So much for Communism, eh amigos?

Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race


----------



## theHawk

Trumpism keeps winning all over the globe.


----------



## theHawk

Of course John Oliver went ballistic a few weeks ago in a desperate attempt to prevent the communists from losing:


----------



## Weatherman2020

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race


The March of the Deplorables continues.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> Trumpism keeps winning all over the globe.



You forget that "Trumpism" did pretty well in the 1930s, Mussolini, Hitler, Franco.....


----------



## frigidweirdo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race



Latin America has had quite a few further right people in their time, it didn't really work out for them in the end.


----------



## Hossfly

frigidweirdo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latin America has had quite a few further right people in their time, it didn't really work out for them in the end.
Click to expand...

Latin Americans are famous for electing criminal despots for their leaders.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Hossfly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latin America has had quite a few further right people in their time, it didn't really work out for them in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latin Americans are famous for electing criminal despots for their leaders.
Click to expand...


Yes, and many of them have been on the right.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latin America has had quite a few further right people in their time, it didn't really work out for them in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latin Americans are famous for electing criminal despots for their leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and many of them have been on the right.
Click to expand...


Communism killed over 100,000,000 people in the 20th Century.  What right wing dictators rose to power were mere pikers compared to the Communists.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpism keeps winning all over the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that "Trumpism" did pretty well in the 1930s, Mussolini, Hitler, Franco.....
Click to expand...


You seem to be forgetting the fact he hasn’t started any wars, as well as some other rather significant differences like liking Jews.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpism keeps winning all over the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that "Trumpism" did pretty well in the 1930s, Mussolini, Hitler, Franco.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be forgetting the fact he hasn’t started any wars, as well as some other rather significant differences like liking Jews.
Click to expand...


Hasn't started any wars.... just.


----------



## there4eyeM

Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?


----------



## frigidweirdo

there4eyeM said:


> Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?



The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.


----------



## fncceo

frigidweirdo said:


> You forget that "Trumpism" did pretty well in the 1930s, Mussolini, Hitler, Franco.....



Godwin by post five!  We have a winnner!


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you hate being an American.


----------



## there4eyeM

"Love the sinner, hate the sin".


----------



## Votto

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race



I had no idea Brazil had token negroes.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hate being an American.
Click to expand...


Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?

Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?

Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?

Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hate being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?
> 
> Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?
> 
> Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?
> 
> Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.
Click to expand...


You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hate being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?
> 
> Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?
> 
> Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?
> 
> Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge. 

WHAT THE FUCK???? 

Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering dictators is now an example of Americanism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hate being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?
> 
> Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?
> 
> Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?
> 
> Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????
> 
> Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US did support Pol Pot, Franco, Pinochet among many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hate being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?
> 
> Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?
> 
> Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?
> 
> Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????
> 
> Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?
Click to expand...


Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.

Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for

But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge. 

"Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."

"Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."

Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN. 

"Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."

" In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "

The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge. 

That's not the only dictator the US has supported. 

35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists

Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators. 

I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.


----------



## there4eyeM

Stating facts that could possibly make the U.S. look less than saintly is treated as "unamerican" by false patriots.


----------



## Linkiloo

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpism keeps winning all over the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that "Trumpism" did pretty well in the 1930s, Mussolini, Hitler, Franco.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be forgetting the fact he hasn’t started any wars, as well as some other rather significant differences like liking Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hasn't started any wars.... just.
Click to expand...

Can't say the same for the Nobel Peace Prize winner Obama


----------



## frigidweirdo

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpism keeps winning all over the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that "Trumpism" did pretty well in the 1930s, Mussolini, Hitler, Franco.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be forgetting the fact he hasn’t started any wars, as well as some other rather significant differences like liking Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hasn't started any wars.... just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say the same for the Nobel Peace Prize winner Obama
Click to expand...


So what? Is this a "you're an Obama supporter because you're not a Trump supporter"? type of thing? 

Obama started wars, Bush started wars, Clinton started wars, Bush snr. started wars, Reagan started wars. See a pattern here? 

The US is a warmongering nation. Doesn't matter if it's Democrats or Republicans, does it?


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hate being an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?
> 
> Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?
> 
> Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?
> 
> Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????
> 
> Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.
> 
> Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for
> 
> But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> "Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."
> 
> "Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."
> 
> Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN.
> 
> "Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."
> 
> " In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "
> 
> The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> That's not the only dictator the US has supported.
> 
> 35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists
> 
> Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators.
> 
> I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.
Click to expand...


Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?  

There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you love everything about America?
> 
> Are you saying that the US supporting a regime like the Khmer Rouge which killed millions of people in systematic genocide is a good thing? Or are you saying you didn't know the US supported the Khmer Rouge?
> 
> Are you saying you love the murder rate in the US? Are you saying you love the poverty, the ghettos, the Democrats, all of that stuff?
> 
> Because seriously dude, it sounds to me like you're saying if you don't love the Democrats, then you can't possibly love being American. So I have to assume you're loving the Democrats a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????
> 
> Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.
> 
> Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for
> 
> But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> "Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."
> 
> "Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."
> 
> Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN.
> 
> "Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."
> 
> " In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "
> 
> The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> That's not the only dictator the US has supported.
> 
> 35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists
> 
> Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators.
> 
> I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.
Click to expand...


And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge. 

You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so full of shit.  We never “supported” Khmer Rogue other than hoping they would weaken the Communists in Vietnam, which I am sure you were distraught about since you would had been a communist cheerleader in that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????
> 
> Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.
> 
> Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for
> 
> But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> "Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."
> 
> "Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."
> 
> Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN.
> 
> "Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."
> 
> " In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "
> 
> The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> That's not the only dictator the US has supported.
> 
> 35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists
> 
> Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators.
> 
> I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.
Click to expand...



So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm full of shit because the US "never "supported" Khmer Rouge" and then you go and say that the US supported the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK????
> 
> Then you call me a Communist. Right..... I'm not a Communist, I'm not even a Socialist dude. So, go fling your uninformed shit elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.
> 
> Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for
> 
> But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> "Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."
> 
> "Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."
> 
> Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN.
> 
> "Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."
> 
> " In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "
> 
> The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> That's not the only dictator the US has supported.
> 
> 35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists
> 
> Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators.
> 
> I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?
Click to expand...


Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators? 

This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying the US “supports” a regime is implying we supply them with arms and aid, which we in no way did.  Hoping two enemies kill each other off is not “support”.  But according to you we should all be ashamed of “supporting” KR.  So which is it, did the US supply them or should we feel shame for hoping two dictatorships kill each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.
> 
> Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for
> 
> But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> "Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."
> 
> "Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."
> 
> Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN.
> 
> "Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."
> 
> " In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "
> 
> The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> That's not the only dictator the US has supported.
> 
> 35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists
> 
> Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators.
> 
> I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators?
> 
> This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?
Click to expand...


You didn’t answer the question.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, does it now. Sorry, I forgot that we have to go with uninformed definitions of words. I was assuming that people actually knew the right definition of the word. My fault. Sorry.
> 
> Wikileaks: US Supported the Khmer Rouge for
> 
> But then again people like Ben Norton who looked at Wikileaks data seems to think the US "supported" the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> "Formerly classified 1978 US diplomatic cables released by Wikileaks show that the US government essentially supported the Khmer Rouge, in order to maintain “stability” in Cambodia and weaken the Vietnamese communists."
> 
> "Yet while the US government was aware of the horrific actions of the Pol Pot regime, with a July 21 cable from the US Embassy in Laos estimating 2 million people had died at its hands, it refused overtures from the country’s previous leadership to challenge the Pol Pot government’s right to represent Cambodia at the United Nations."
> 
> Yes, the US actively SUPPORTED the Khmer Rouge regime in the UN.
> 
> "Renowned muckraking journalist John Pilger, who witnessed firsthand the brutality of Pol Pot’s regime, has detailed how the US and UK helped give rise to the Khmer Rouge."
> 
> " In the months and years that followed, the US and China and their allies, notably the Thatcher government, backed Pol Pot in exile in Thailand. "
> 
> The point here isn't WHY the US backed the Khmer Rouge. Everyone knows they backed the Khmer Rouge because the US had been HUMILIATED by the Vietnamese and wanted to see them fail. That isn't the point. The point is the US DID SUPPORT the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> That's not the only dictator the US has supported.
> 
> 35 Countries Where the U.S. Has Supported Fascists, Drug Lords and Terrorists
> 
> Here are 35 countries where the US supported dictators.
> 
> I mean, it's a VERY AMERICAN thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators?
> 
> This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn’t answer the question.
Click to expand...


Because you've gone so far off topic there isn't any point in answering your stupid question.

Try sticking to what we were talking about. That was that the US is big on dictators and not so hot on democracy.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable.  Your source says the “support” was merely hoping they would fight the Vietnam communists.  There was no US arms or aid given.  So again, what is there to be ashamed about?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with supporting the idea of two enemies killing each other off.  That way we never get envolved.  Just like President Trump’s policy of staying out of the Middle East and letting Muslims kill each other off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators?
> 
> This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've gone so far off topic there isn't any point in answering your stupid question.
> 
> Try sticking to what we were talking about. That was that the US is big on dictators and not so hot on democracy.
Click to expand...


It’s right on topic.  The US sitting back and letting communist dictators kill each other.  How exactly are we supposed to promote democracy where an evil dictatorship is?  Thoughts and prayers?  Or sending in our troops?


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the SUPPORT was in the UN. They literally sided with the Khmer Rouge.
> 
> You've decided that what I'm talking about is providing arms or aid. I didn't say that. YOU SAID THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators?
> 
> This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've gone so far off topic there isn't any point in answering your stupid question.
> 
> Try sticking to what we were talking about. That was that the US is big on dictators and not so hot on democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s right on topic.  The US sitting back and letting communist dictators kill each other.  How exactly are we supposed to promote democracy where an evil dictatorship is?  Thoughts and prayers?  Or sending in our troops?
Click to expand...


Actually the US supports dictators. Has done for a long time. Supplied weapons and aid to a lot of them too, like it's doing with the Saudis now. There's no doubt the Saudis are dictators.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then why are you against the idea of letting evil dictatorships kill each other off?  Why does it bother you so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators?
> 
> This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've gone so far off topic there isn't any point in answering your stupid question.
> 
> Try sticking to what we were talking about. That was that the US is big on dictators and not so hot on democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s right on topic.  The US sitting back and letting communist dictators kill each other.  How exactly are we supposed to promote democracy where an evil dictatorship is?  Thoughts and prayers?  Or sending in our troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the US supports dictators. Has done for a long time. Supplied weapons and aid to a lot of them too, like it's doing with the Saudis now. There's no doubt the Saudis are dictators.
Click to expand...


Just about all Muslims live in dictatorships.  It’s the life their cult religion demands.  So, should we never deal with any Muslim country then?


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, at what point did you think I was giving my support to evil dictators?
> 
> This is like talking with someone on automatic. You're accusing me of things I never said. Time and time and time again you do the same thing. Is it so fucking hard to actually stick with what I have actually said? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've gone so far off topic there isn't any point in answering your stupid question.
> 
> Try sticking to what we were talking about. That was that the US is big on dictators and not so hot on democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s right on topic.  The US sitting back and letting communist dictators kill each other.  How exactly are we supposed to promote democracy where an evil dictatorship is?  Thoughts and prayers?  Or sending in our troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the US supports dictators. Has done for a long time. Supplied weapons and aid to a lot of them too, like it's doing with the Saudis now. There's no doubt the Saudis are dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about all Muslims live in dictatorships.  It’s the life their cult religion demands.  So, should we never deal with any Muslim country then?
Click to expand...


There's a difference between dealing with dictators, ie, trading with them, and actually going out of your way to prop them up, isn't there?

But again, it's very American to support dictators and you seem to be showing why.


----------



## Polishprince

Its great to see the people of Brazil working so far to Make Brazil Great Again.

The new El Presidente seems like he can do exactly that.


----------



## Moonglow

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So much for Communism, eh amigos?
> 
> Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race


Works as well as Tea Party economic philosophy...


----------

